# is it real??



## hublot (Nov 22, 2011)

hello
i really like the this model but i never seen it in person while i came across selling thread...what do you think?


----------



## Autobot1985 (Jul 4, 2011)

Doesn't look genuine to me. Imo.

Sent from my motorola atrix 4g via tapatalk


----------



## mikemargolis (Nov 14, 2009)

Please publish the numbers on the back.

Mike Margolis
Hublot of America


----------



## christianj (Jul 14, 2010)

As a Hublot owner I think it's funny how all the people that post "is it real or fake" posts on this forum are newbie members with no posts. Seems like people are trying to get input into if the fakes they have created are good fakes or not. Just my two cents worth and I think it's a waste of Mike's precious time. Sorry if I offended the OP but it just seems like we have had way too many of these types of posts from newbies lately.


----------



## hublot (Nov 22, 2011)

thats really not the case...
i always liked this model and i tried to found some pictures on the net but there are no pictures of this one.only the rg model..
never saw one in person so i dont really know how its suppose to look like.
i asked the help of thew forum members who knows this model better..


----------



## OhadL (Nov 22, 2011)

You should post more detailed pictures of this watch.

From a first look, this look like a replica, look at the shape of the chrono buttons, they are more squared than round.


----------



## Packleader (Aug 25, 2011)

It seems that every "real or fake" post generates at least one snarky response.

When you don't know, you really don't know. Trust me. My first post was a "real or fake" post just a few months ago. Today I know maybe 1% of what there is to know about watches. A few months ago, that number was closer to 0%.

The first few responses that hinted that I should know better were of little help. I assumed that meant it was a fake, but I wanted to know _why._ Fortunately, one of the WUS members gave me a very helpful, detailed technical explanation. And with the encouragement of other members through private messages, my passing fancy to "buy myself a nice watch and be done with it" has turned into a growing passion for fine timepieces.

I now own several watches.

If more people are posting "real or fake" questions, perhaps its a result of the resurgent interest in watches. I really have no idea. But those posts don't bother me. I always try to help other members to the limited extent that I can.

Cheers,
Packleader



christianj said:


> As a Hublot owner I think it's funny how all the people that post "is it real or fake" posts on this forum are newbie members with no posts. Seems like people are trying to get input into if the fakes they have created are good fakes or not. Just my two cents worth and I think it's a waste of Mike's precious time. Sorry if I offended the OP but it just seems like we have had way too many of these types of posts from newbies lately.


----------



## christianj (Jul 14, 2010)

Sorry if I offended anyone but it was just my observation that all of the "Is it real or fake" posts recently came from new members that posted pics and then were rarely or never heard of again. I understand that as a newbie to a brand you might have questions about the brand. I know I did and that is why I bought from an authorized AD. As we've seen way too many times, if the deal seems to good to be true or if the seller doesn't seem legit then it typically is a fake....there's a reason we all say "buy the seller as much as you buy the watch."


----------



## Chris89 (Feb 15, 2010)

Its always good to help out others who are interested in watches, I deal with alot of watches locally in my country, and meeting up with my customers and all was a great joy, especially when i see really young enthusiast who started picking up such hobbies at the age of about 17-18 yo. i believe OP doesnt have any close friends or someone around him that can answer his questions thus he has to post it online, if he were to be asking this in flesh, i believe you wouldnt look at things this way, end of the day we should help each other out especially in WUS


----------



## myemailsea (Jan 6, 2012)

Did the sale pan out? Was it authenticated?


----------



## Millionaire Dude (Jan 10, 2012)

Im not expert but it doesn't look genuine to me :S Perhaps you can go to stores and ask ?


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

I wish there were a simple online tool to rapidly and reliably assess the reality or fake-titude of a watch. (Something other than, "only buy from an AD".)

I realize that it would be most popular amongst the counterfeiters testing their latest, but still, it would do something to ease up on the "Is this thing real? I already paid a thousand dollars for it" threads.


----------



## Pharmboy (Feb 9, 2012)

LOL, these types of posts is often seen in many public forums. Daily readers may be tired of similar responses, but to those who are breaking into the market and attempting to purchase their first high-dollar item (especially in the younger generation), this is how they get their information. Many forums actually put a post requirement to limit one-and-doners, but I'd hate to lose a newbee in horology due to curmudgeon attitudes.

IMO, this is part of the open forum, especially one where representatives of watch companies frequent, to get a pulse on public/consumer thought.


----------



## unseenforce (Feb 20, 2012)

its totaly fake


----------



## snkpkp (Feb 18, 2012)

cant really tell from the angles u posted, how about some back with serial no shots ?


----------



## Famousname (Jun 20, 2011)

I think that these posts with pictures are useful for EVERYBODY. As much for the triple OG hi-post-count watch god as well as the newb and/or counterfiet tester. Think about it; if you can afford the real and have bought from nowhere but the AD or trusted seller, and the only other ones you've seen are verifiable reputable, then YOU, watch-god, have no idea as to the state-of-the art of counterfeits. How close to real can a fake get? You wouldn't know because you've never seen one. Are they all laughable crap? You wouldn't know because you've never seen one. Are they so close/quality so high that for the life of you, you can't figure out why these people are making their own brand? You wouldn't know because you've never seen one.

Obviously, the Newb doesn't know.

If it IS a counterfeiter testing the waters to see if it passes the smell test, well OK, he is getting valuable info from the feedback. But once again, you are seeing before your eyes the kind of product being pumped out, making you a much more savvy, worldly, authentic watch buyer. And since most of them are never quite _right_, just a_ little _off, and usually spotted here, then the counterfeiter is put on notice that you'll be able to fool the real.

Hell, I've never even seen a Hublot in person, and even I had bells ringing looking at the pictures. Something just seems wrong about the face.

Watch gods, you never know it ALL. Even you can learn from these posts.


----------

